# Only one mother for one new born



## jta382 (Aug 29, 2007)

Hi,

My helmet high flyer male got caught by a hawk, sadly he just had one baby now only one mother for one new born, well three days old now 

I am just wondering would the new born survive with out the father? since both parents are not there to feed.

Second issue is that the other egg is kinda hatched but all you see is black stuff inside it, is the egg bad or its still in he process of hatching?

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

jta382 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My helmet high flyer male got caught by a hawk, sadly he just had one baby now only one mother for one new born, well three days old now
> 
> ...


I'm very sorry to hear about your pigeon, jta!

Not sure about the second egg, jta, but it doesn't sound very good. If not a squab, be sure and remove as soon as possible.

I do know that one pigeon can raise one baby, although in the situation I know about, it was the cock who raised the squab. 

Best of luck and I hope all goes well! I'm sure others will be along to offer their comments.

Shi


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

jta382 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My helmet high flyer male got caught by a hawk, sadly he just had one baby now only one mother for one new born, well three days old now
> 
> ...




Hi jta, 



Yes, one parent can raise one or two Babys just fine.


If Egg No. 2 had spoiled or gone bad, as Shi mentions, you should gently remove it and throw it away.


Now, what you need to do is to provide some support for the Hen in the following ways - 


Keep a nice fresh clean Water Bowl close to her Nest, and a Seed Bowl also, so she can eat without having to leave the Nest at all...set them right up close to it so she can both be on the new Baby, and, for her to be able to reach over and peck a Seed now and then, or drink.


She would also appreciate a little break now and then, so if you are on good terms with her, you can gently work it out with her that you can keep the Baby warm for a little while by having your hand over him, have your hand cupped over him, while she takes a little break to poop and stretch and excercise her Winge a little and so on.

Are you on good enough terms with her to do this? Do you want any more info on how to do it?


Good luck..!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------

